# lean ground beef



## jyoung8j (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you guys eat it?? Wht do you make as your favorite dish. . Getting sick of chicken wanna switch it up for wk or so..


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2013)

I do lean ground beef about 4-5 times a week.  It's important to switch things up to keep things interesting.

High Carb nights = 96/4 lean
Low Carb nights = 93/7 lean
Zero Carb nights = Ground Sirloin (90/10)

It's important not to mix too much fat with carbs, so the rest of your meal will really dictate what you are able to eat as your source of protein.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 1, 2013)

Ground beef is a must IMO...cant eat chicken every day all day....burgers, chili, sloppy joes (with homemade sauce), and lots more...


----------



## g0re (Feb 1, 2013)

I love me a good meatloaf once a week.  My wife makes it with ABC vegetable soup mix.  Comes out pretty good.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 1, 2013)

Also like mixing it with lean ground turkey for the favor...


----------



## PFM (Feb 1, 2013)

Beef gets a bad rap, it's excellent for putting on lbs. If a guy can tolerate beef, I say go get some.


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2013)

I cook & season the ground beef then mix it with brown rice.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 1, 2013)

yep, I have eaten plenty of 96/4% ground beef patties...taking a break now though  I'm not picky so I just made burgers with it.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 1, 2013)

You wanna be built like a bull eat beef, if you wanna be built like a chicken well eat........sorry remember that from some time ago. Lean ground beef is a staple food for me.  I pad a whole mess of burgers, and single freeze  them for a quick grab of protein.  I love a good meatloaf with spinach,tomatoes and shredded carrot mixed in.  And of course a good old crock pot of chili.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea been on this chicken fish only diet for like 4mths and im flipping..lol so was going to try mixing up some rice beans and beef with taco season.. idk have to change something.. really wish had extra cash to hire spongy on board lol so I have a good diet thts interesting..


----------



## losieloos (Feb 1, 2013)

I love ground beef, I eat it every day.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Feb 1, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I love a good meatloaf with spinach,tomatoes and shredded carrot mixed in.



I will try this.

I make mine, 
2lbs 93/7 beef
1lb ground lean turkey
2 eggs
1/2 cup mild salsa
3/4 cup applesauce

the salsa and applesauce really helps to give it moisture and flavor!


----------



## Cashout (Feb 1, 2013)

I've mentioned this before but since we have an actual thread on the subject, I'll repeat it.

Red meat really slows down my metabolism. I've tried 96/4 ground beef, 93/7 ground beef, flank steak, and eye of round steak. I just don't process it well at all. I've tried various proportions of all of the aforementioned - small amounts 4 oz and 6 oz and I always wind up with the same effect - a bloated & over feed feeling for hours after a red meat meal. Red meat just sits like a rock in my gut.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 1, 2013)

Fish is what you got to watch out for too much of that is messing people up.

Red Meat is #1 all the rest can't compare to it.


----------



## BigFella (Feb 2, 2013)

Just heading back to Oz after four weeks' skiing in Canada - and looking forward to quality red meat for the first time in a month.

I think the reason some of you have probs with it is the stuff they're selling you is crap.

Pork, on the other hand - OMG you have good pork here!

(That's where I've been - I was TRT-equipped but nothing else for a month.)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2013)

I love it with salsa and brown rice


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn I'm plain.  Running keto diet so I'm useig 80/20 for extra fat content and most the time eat it with mustard or blue cheese


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2013)

Made up some today... the mixture was lean ground beef brown rice and black beans seasoned with taco seasoning.. was so much better then chicken lol.. wht beans are the best for u..


----------

